# UFC Undisputed : 2010



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

The second installment of "UFC Undisputed," THQ and the UFC's bestselling and award-winning MMA title, will be released on May 25.

Details of "UFC Undisputed 2010" were announced this past weekend during Spike TV's broadcast of the 2009 VGA Awards.

The critically acclaimed "UFC Undisputed 2009," which was the first product of the UFC's multi-year deal with the game-maker, won the "Best Individual Sports Game" category at the awards show.

The MMA title topped the likes of "Fight Night Round 4," "Tiger Woods PGA Tour 10," and "Wii Sports Resort." The award went to "Shaun White Snowboarding" in 2008.

During the awards show broadcast, it was also announced that "The Ultimate Fighter 10" cast member and current UFC fighter Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson will be a playable character in the 2010 edition. Last year's debut title contained a roster with nearly 100 current and former UFC fighters.

"UFC Undisputed 2009" sold more than one million units for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 in its first month of sales. More than four million units could be sold by year's end. That would be an exceptionally strong showing for a game considered to have a niche market and following.

Current UFC figthers Anderson Silva, Chuck Liddell, Forrest Griffin, Frank Mir, Joe Stevenson, Amir Sadollah, Tito Ortiz, Josh Koscheck and Cain Velasquez appear in a new trailer for the 2010 title, which can be found


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

u rekon hardy will be in there? u kno uve made it when ur in a computer game or have ur own action figure.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

hopefully the gameplay is a bit more balanced.

WIll buy it anyway


----------



## Newmoos (Nov 19, 2009)

I've watched a video from the offical site and so far it looks more or less the same as the 09 version. It looks like it's gonna be a FIFA vs PRO EVO type battle for MMA fans with EA sports going head to head with it haha.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

my money is on EA's game being better... EA just dominate every genre they touch in sport.

as for UFC2009 i played one season through and traded it. the online was one of the worst gaming experiences ever.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

WTF?? Kimbo is in it???


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

joeedoom said:


> my money is on EA's game being better... EA just dominate every genre they touch in sport.
> 
> as for UFC2009 i played one season through and traded it. the online was one of the worst gaming experiences ever.


Joking right? evo > fifa

and KIMBO is in it!!! cmon!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

i love pro, but new fifa is incredible

i think the ea game will be better for gameplay.. but the ufc will be better because of the selection of fighters


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

interesting read guys:

EA vs. THQ Might Battle for UFC License : MMAPayout.com: The Business of MMA

I can see EA bidding for the UFC license next year when it comes up for grabs, and this can only be good for UFC with two companies fighting for the official license...

EA love that whole "official" thing when it comes to EASports


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it will depend on Dana .. he didnt like the way ea were with him in the past


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Hellfire said:


> Joking right? evo > fifa
> 
> and KIMBO is in it!!! cmon!


no, your joking fool!!!!!11

fifa > evo

i was a big evo player, from evo 2 onwards up until 6. but then fifa got its act together and now it skins evo big time. evo is like some crappy coin op from the 90's. its as if the ball is drawn to the players, travelling in its pathetic 8 directions from player to player like the ball was added at the end of the development.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

evo is 360 and it has always been the best mate


----------

